# Steam Turbine Plans



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 15, 2008)

Anybody got any websites or books that would help me build a small steam turbine generating about 10 to at most 25hp output? To those concerned or interested I will have it several hundred yards from inhabitated buildings, I have plenty of wood, and it will be used for backup electrical generation ( and bragging rights of course!) 
We had a whole generation of steam engineers from the steam locomotive era who built miniature ( garden tractor sized ) locomotives and ran them on tracks. I am looking for info along those lines online. Curious to see if anybody else has thought of this. It all started due to a ruined engine on a portable electric generator, some friends, B.S., and the magic elixir. You know BEER Please stop me if this seems insane! My wife just shakes her head anymore!


----------



## saxman (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the way you are thinking, but steam turbines are machines that would be very hard to build in a home shop. They have to be machined to very close tolerances and balanced as they spin at high speed and they take fairly high steam pressure to operate. I was a stationary fireman in a plant so I know a little about steam equipement. The plant I was at did not have a turbine but a reciprocating engine that ran a pump. The models you referred to are all reciprocating type of engines. You might be surprised the size of an engine rated at 25HP, it will be much bigger than the models you referred to. Again, I like the way you are thinking, do some research on the net to see what you are up against. Good luck with your project, keep us informed as to your progress.


----------



## habanero (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree with Saxman, a reciprocating engine would be doable with even rudimentary machining skills. A turbine, on the other hand, would be a lot more to bite off. 

If you have your heart set on a turbine, you might look into the world of homemade gas turbines. You can use a turbo charger off a car engine to make a homemade turbine that runs on propane or diesel (there's even at least one wood burning set-up out there). Since the hardest part of the build is already done (the turbo) everything else is pretty easy. I'm not sure if you could adapt a turbo charger to be turned by steam or not, but it might at least give you a jumping off point.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 16, 2008)

+ you would need a transmission and a way to regulate speed.




I think an old steam engine would be better if your wanting to use steam.



.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 16, 2008)

The only problem with a small gas turbine engine using an oem auto/truck turbo is that they produce very little hp output based on the amount of fuel they use. They are usually just for the enjoyment of saying you built one.

Oh, and don't spool it up early in the morning or late at night if you have close neighbors! lol


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 16, 2008)

Gree with RBW,

You want a steam engine not turbine. 25hp is gonna be a big one though.


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Mar 16, 2008)

*steam turbines*

I met a fellow once that had a machine shop that many of the machines were powered by steam. Turn of the century stuff.... and among his collection was a small steam turbine that he collected either from a train or a boat, (i can't remember). it was about the size of a football and he powered it on compressed air for demonstration purposes. it could power lights in the basement of his "hobby shop". He also was an avid collector of "garden tractor size" trains, and he has many working "steam" models and a track with ridable trains that goes around his property aluminum track and all!! Really cool hobby!! anyhow, the steam turbine was something that was already made. really no point to my story, the topic just made me think of this guy


----------



## habanero (Mar 17, 2008)

wireedm said:


> The only problem with a small gas turbine engine using an oem auto/truck turbo is that they produce very little hp output based on the amount of fuel they use. They are usually just for the enjoyment of saying you built one...



Yes, I agree. If you were running it off wood-gas, and had an unlimited supply of wood, though, it might be closer to feasible. Then the next weak link would be the duty cycle of the turbo.


----------



## MS-310 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wish I could help you with that problem....If you get some plans I would like to get a copy of them for my self...

Thanks


----------



## mga (Mar 17, 2008)

try here. these guys are really into antique engines and may give some background info on building them:

http://www.ytmag.com/


http://www.mikebrownsolutions.com/20hpse.htm

http://www.green-trust.org/2005/07/diy-bladeless-disc-steam-turbine.html


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks MGA! The Mike Brown Solutions webpage hit pay dirt for me. Looks like I don't want to try a steam turbine but a reciprocating one instead and the 20hp one will be the ideal size for electrical generation. I am going to order the info kit first and see what I am up against.


----------



## mga (Mar 17, 2008)

i read his web site and he gave his reasons why turbines aren't a good idea unless you plan on going over 250hp and can make dry steam for them.


----------



## geofore (Mar 17, 2008)

*steam/power*

Some more sites to visit, different ideas,water power with linkss to steam power.
www.wildwaterpower.com 
www.waterwheelfactory.com
www.spoom.org
www.utterpower.com
Steam power means you need to be an engineer or be certified to operate the power plant if you intend to run at pressure. My 40 hp boiler, built in 1929, is 11' tall, 4' wide and 12' long. Big is an understatement when it comes to steam power. Think, Large footprint for the boiler and could eat a cord of wood an hour. So how big is your wood shed? saw? Forest where you are going to be cutting? 
www.machinebuilders.net is a better site for help on building things.


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 17, 2008)

Heck, tossin out links...

try www.machinebuilders.net. just to give you some cohones. 

And just to prod you along. 

"You can't do that."


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh yeah! Watch me!


----------



## DanMan1 (Mar 17, 2008)

$6,500 for just the piston assembly for 20hp? Say what?
And then you have to add the "other" 90% of the generator?
Including steam source, piping, pressure safety, GENERATOR, etc...
I guess everyone has a hobby that they spill money on. Have at it.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, but you get an engine that will still be running in 100 years.


----------



## mga (Mar 18, 2008)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Yeah, but you get an engine that will still be running in 100 years.



unfortunately, you won't be around to enjoy it...or, if you are, chances are you'll forget what to do with it.


----------



## DanMan1 (Mar 18, 2008)

O.K. forget the cost, it's a hobby 
But getting a stable 60hz off an unregulated 700 rpm shaft should be interesting


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 18, 2008)

I wonder how many watts of electricity you could get from the 3hp engines Mr. Brown was talking about


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 18, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> I wonder how many watts of electricity you could get from the 3hp engines Mr. Brown was talking about



1500 watts he claims off the 3hp, plus enough btu's heat to power your alcohol still while you're at it Now if you could run the steamer off of your OWB, you'd be in good shape!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah a still is probably in my future too, the way things are going in this country...

1500 watts isnt quite enough to do much though. I like the idea of the steam powered go cart. Just stop and throw some sticks in and keep riding


----------



## wireedm (Mar 20, 2008)

Speaking of gas turbine engines. I do some work for GE in Greenville, SC. One of their gas turbines is about 18 feet in diameter and produces approx. 2 million horsepower. You aught to see the natural gas plenum on that thing! They make these for electric power production and are installed under ground.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 20, 2008)

wireedm said:


> Speaking of gas turbine engines. I do some work for GE in Greenville, SC. One of their gas turbines is about 18 feet in diameter and produces approx. 2 million horsepower. You aught to see the natural gas plenum on that thing! They make these for electric power production and are installed under ground.



I bet that gets the gas meter spinning!


----------

